# Early bleeding only lasted 1 day!?



## Thatfatcat14

Hey! 

Please help!

I'm not sure exactly when or if I ovulated but I have been having regular unprotected sex. Then CD 19 I went to the toilet in the morning and was surprised to see some brown blood. At first I thought it was a very early period. I wore a panty liner all day and had a medium flow. Brownish, bit reddish. BUT then I woke up the next day (CD 20) and my panty liner was completely clean. No blood. I kept one on for the rest of the day just incase but it was clean all day. I did have a little blood when I wiped after the toilet during the day but none reached the panty liner. Now it's CD 21 and I have nothing. Is this just a short early period or perhaps implantation bleeding? 

If it is implantation, when can I test?


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Also, no other pregnancy symptoms except extreme fatigue. But never had an early period before..


----------



## Mies

How long are your cycles generally? You cold wait to test until AF would be due. It could be implantation bleeding depending on how long your cycles are, but might also be a small tear caused by intercourse... GL!


----------



## sausages

I'd say its implantation bleeding and I would take a test on the third day after it with a good, sensitive test like a first response early result. Good luck! X


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Thanks so much for the replies ladies!

My cycles are usually around 26-28 days long. I'm hoping it could be implantation bleeding but I haven't really got any other definite symptoms yet. I keep feeling my breasts to see if they're feeling tender but they feel fine! No more blood yet either which is good. I don't wanna test too early and get a disappointing negative. Tomorrow it will be 3 days since the bleeding started so I might test then!


----------



## sausages

Please keep us posted! I need to know now! Lol! X


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Just took a first response test and it came out negative :(

Oh well. I guess it was just a weird early short period. I wonder if ill get my proper period in 5 days time or if that was it!? Time will tell


----------



## allforthegirl

Thatfatcat14 said:


> Just took a first response test and it came out negative :(
> 
> Oh well. I guess it was just a weird early short period. I wonder if ill get my proper period in 5 days time or if that was it!? Time will tell

Always test with in 3-4 days after the bleed. You have to give your hCG time to double if you are actually PG. GL


----------



## BabyBabbler

I've had this happen to me, have some blood around CD 20 and then nothing and then my period will come as normal. I've even had a 52 day cycle once, and I'm on birth control! I once had a period like this: "blood, no blood, no blood, blood, blood, no blood" (',' separates the days)

I say wait 4 days and take a test, if it's negative then wait until you miss your period and take another. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Thanks ladies. Still no sign of a "normal" period yet which should be here by now! Just that one day of early bleeding. When i tested it was only a day and a half after the bleeding stopped, i guess it could have been too early but Im not holding much hope. i stared at the test for ages and there was not even a hint of a line..

This early short is very strange for me, Iv always had regular periods when being on and off birth control. I hope this isn't going to be the beginning of irregular periods as that will make TTC difficult.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Early short period**


----------



## allforthegirl

I still think it was something else. You will either be PG or you will still get your AF. You can hae some small shifts here and there as we age. When our hormones change, getting closer to our 30's, then into our 30's, then into our 40's. Mine are some what regular, but will have days where my cycle is either a little shorter or a little longer, all depending when I O. So maybe it was an O bleed. and you still have another 7 days or so before AF will show up!!


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Yeah that's a thought. I didn't consider it could have been ovulation bleed. If it was I won't get my period for another week yet. Thanks for that. I wish the period would hurry up so I can try again next cycle! Gettinh so impatient haha :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Well stress can keep us from ovulating. So try and relax. Enjoy this and not try so hard. If you can, I know it is harder than we think.


----------



## Thatfatcat14

Just took another test, couldn't help myself! Definitely not pregnant :( fingers crossed for next month


----------



## allforthegirl

I will keep my FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Thatfatcat14

I know this is an old thread now but a quick update. Never get a normal period after that one day of bleeding so I counted that as my period and as CD1. I've been charting and fairly sure I ovulated on CD14. I'm now CD17 and the wait is painful! Hoping I don't get another early period this time!


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks for the update! Hope you catch the egg this cycle.


----------

